

Ask HN: Why doesn't 2048 have a '1' tile? - stinos

Would seem more logical since it&#x27;s about powers of 2, no?
======
munimkazia
You should make your own fork with one. That's what all the cool kids seem to
be doing anyway.

~~~
stinos
well that would be my first ever experience with web programming in like 10
years of embedded/desktop programming.. maybe worth the try just to see if my
current skills are generally usable

